# Hykem got raided



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

As far as we know now Hykem was raided. This is just a heads-up for people so they know what happened to him and so false information won't spread around.



crediar said:


> Hykem was raided they pretty much took all his stuff but he's not under arrest.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 12, 2016)

this needs another topic? there is still no proof.


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

mech said:


> this needs another topic? there is still no proof.


Another? There was one already?

Besides, Crediar (from my POV now) is quite a respectful source since they work together close, so...


----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> As far as we know now Hykem was raided. This is just a heads-up for people so they know what happened to him and so false information won't spread around.



Hopefully the IOSU was sent to another team for safe keeping. Also glad Hykem is safe. He didn't deserve this shit.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Mar 12, 2016)

Hopefully he was smart has a backup of what ever he needs on the cloud.


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

Maybe @SonyUSA can help here a bit and give more information so people won't get wrong informations, as far as I know they work pretty close together too.


----------



## TheZander (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Another? There was one already?
> 
> Besides, Crediar (from my POV now) is quite a respectful source since they work together close, so...


someone forgot to gbatemp yesterday... every 5 minutes another stupid thread (such as this one) poped up. goto general chat to see the massive thread.


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

TheZander said:


> someone forgot to gbatemp yesterday... every 5 minutes another stupid thread (such as this one) poped up. goto general chat to see the massive thread.


Whoops... Yeah, I'm pretty inactive on GBATemp lately and I haven't seen any active thread on top of page 1 since the last few hours so I decided to make one.

Sorry, if a mod reads this and can confirm this, just close/delete it please, thanks!


----------



## kaotik2k (Mar 12, 2016)

Still find this hard to believe.. Hykem is signed in to IRC, you would think if he had been raided he wouldn't have access to a computer especially less than 24 hours after the supposed raid. 

If it is true then this is a really shit move by Nintendo and strange as other developers have shown a lot more progress with the WIIU than Hykem has yet they are untouched. Nintendo deserve everything they get and hopefully something will eventually get leaked.

I guess all we can do is thank Hykem for keys and documentation he has left us.


----------



## c80n (Mar 12, 2016)

Hell yes, another thread without any reliable source of news! wohoo!
never change, gbatemp.


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

c80n said:


> Hell yes, another thread without any reliable source of news! wohoo!
> never change, gbatemp.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/hykem-got-raided.418603/#post-6161554


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 12, 2016)

c80n said:


> Hell yes, another thread without any reliable source of news! wohoo!
> never change, gbatemp.


crediar is a respectable Wii/WiiU dev, isn't that reliable to you?


----------



## TheZander (Mar 12, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> crediar is a respectable Wii/WiiU dev, isn't that reliable to you?


is he also a reporter for the new york times?


----------



## iwabo (Mar 12, 2016)

What laws did he break / suspected of breaking that it would be justified for his place to get raided? Doing a bit of hardware and software hacking on consoles isn't something that justifies having police raid your home.


----------



## sj33 (Mar 12, 2016)

The only think making me think this might be true is the fact that crediar is the one reporting it.

After all, Hykem hasn't broke any laws. And surely Loadiine is closer to being so? There would be no basis for it.


----------



## c80n (Mar 12, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> crediar is a respectable Wii/WiiU dev, isn't that reliable to you?


...And? you DO realize he might as well be part of the ruse, right?


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not believing Hykem is a thing i can understand, but Crediar ?


sj33 said:


> The only think making me think this might be true is the fact that crediar is the one reporting it.
> 
> After all, Hykem hasn't broke any laws. And surely Loadiine is closer to being so? There would be no basis for it.


You're breaking laws even just by trying to reverse enginering a firmware AFAIK no ?


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

c80n said:


> ...And? you DO realize he might as well be part of the ruse, right?


Crediar? Against Hykem?

I'd more believe Smea would be doing that but never Crediar...


----------



## steelseth (Mar 12, 2016)

Depending on where he leaves, Im sure his announcement of releasing the IOSU exploit could be interpreted as intent to commit (enter piracy law) or conspiracy to commit (enter piracy law here)


----------



## c80n (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Crediar? Against Hykem?
> 
> I'd more believe Smea would be doing that but never Crediar...


Because this was never intended to attack Hykem.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

i agree.....i think there are more likely sources to be raided before hykem, and theyre safe....(as far as we know)....unless hykem was about to release something spectacular, and nintendo heard about it....(in other words hykem may have been sold out)?????


----------



## sj33 (Mar 12, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Not believing Hykem is a thing i can understand, but Crediar ?
> 
> You're breaking laws even just by trying to reverse enginering a firmware AFAIK no ?


Not as far as I'm aware, no.

Why would Smealum have not been raided, then? Or Yellows8? Or the more active people in the Nintendo scene?


----------



## iwabo (Mar 12, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> You're breaking laws even just by trying to reverse enginering a firmware AFAIK no ?



That's not something I'd consider as breaking the law (breaking the terms of service). And it's definitely nothing that would give Nintendo or whoever else any power to get his place raided. It just doesn't make any sense from a legal point of view that any of this is true.


----------



## c80n (Mar 12, 2016)

-snip-
If you expect me to believe stories like raids without news of it after 1 day on the net or ridiculous shit like personal info being sold on the darkwebs I'm never taking my tinfoil hat off ever.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

@Hykem or/and @SonyUSA, could you please shed some light on this???, and what about the team that @Hykem was working with.....no word from them......don't think i believe this either. Maybe @crediar was duped or misinformed.....who knows.....


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 12, 2016)

sj33 said:


> Not as far as I'm aware, no.


But what i'm sure is that in the US, if you're bypassing a security, you're violating the copyright act, don't care if it's for homebrews or piracy, you "can't" crack a protection




sj33 said:


> Why would Smealum have not been raided, then? Or Yellows8? Or the more active people in the Nintendo scene?



Dunno, don't care, just hope is alright and pointing what everyone seems to think "hey he just broken soime protection, that's not illegal", but, yes, it totaly is.


----------



## crediar (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't know the actual reason yet, as soon as I know I'll tell you.
The day before a detective called to confirm the address, that's when hykem who already used encrypted HDDs wiped all this stuff.
So whatever they are looking for won't be there anymore.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> But what i'm sure is that in the US, if you're bypassing a security, you're violating the copyright act, don't care if it's for homebrews or piracy, you "can't" crack a protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be different for the iphone then coz u CAN jailbreak your iphone and it is legal......but obviously this is a different case......


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 12, 2016)

why would they phone and let you know they are coming, this is all just a pile of shit...


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

crediar said:


> I don't know the actual reason yet, as soon as I know I'll tell you.
> The day before a detective called to confirm the address, that's when hykem who already used encrypted HDDs wiped all this stuff.
> So whatever they are looking for won't be there anymore.


thats great news then,,,,,obviously he must have other copies in other places....


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 12, 2016)

BothyBhoy said:


> thats great news then,,,,,obviously he must have other copies in other places....


I doubt one would risk making copies knowing that the police is going to come, lol. And besides, he was cooperating with smea and yellows8, so they would have the exploit as well.


----------



## brienj (Mar 12, 2016)

BothyBhoy said:


> thats great news then,,,,,obviously he must have other copies in other places....


Of course not, wiping his HDDs is the final excuse ...


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I doubt one would risk making copies knowing that the police is going to come, lol. And besides, he was cooperating with smea and yellows8, so they would have the exploit as well.


thats what i meant i.e. in OTHER places.....lol


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 12, 2016)

BothyBhoy said:


> must be different for the iphone then coz u CAN jailbreak your iphone and it is legal......but obviously this is a different case......


The Jailbreak is on the exeptions list of the Copyright Act exemtions yes (it's been 6 years now), so it's not (anymore) law breaking to jailbreak.


----------



## steelseth (Mar 12, 2016)

It doesnt matter if he broke any laws or not.
If a woman can sue McDonald because the coffee was too hot, the law department of a multibillion dollar company can find some obscene law to get you raided.
If Nintendo wants to push this then they could drag it out in courts for years.
The odd thing is I would expect before resorting to this kind of measures they would first send a cease and desist letter and then take any further actions.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I doubt one would risk making copies knowing that the police is going to come, lol. And besides, he was cooperating with smea and yellows8, so they would have the exploit as well.


i dont think it was ever confirmed that it was smea and yellows8......but how can they arrest hykem and leave smea and yellows8 alone.....makes absolutely no sense....
obviously if theyre working together then all parties wd have the exploit....so?????


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope Hykem is alright.


----------



## brienj (Mar 12, 2016)

BothyBhoy said:


> i dont think it was ever confirmed that it was smea and yellows8......but how can they arrest hykem and leave smea and yellows8 alone.....makes absolutely no sense....
> obviously if theyre working together then all parties wd have the exploit....so?????


Hykem said he wasn't working with anyone else.  Why people continue to say this, I have no idea.  But the only way he would have really been raided, is if he had a stolen property (i.e. devkit, official tools, etc.) he wasn't supposed to have.


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Mar 12, 2016)

Hykem was working on PS Vita too before WIIU, maybe Sony did this.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 12, 2016)

how do you guys know he got raided for his hacking stuff? for all we know it could've been something else altogether

I'm out of the Wii U scene and just have mine legit & updated cos i cant be bothered but I know he was apparently due to release an exploit that kept getting delayed or something? Anyway I hope he's alright


----------



## nero99 (Mar 12, 2016)

This whole raid thing was made up because hykem knows he doesn't have any exploit to show. Any moron can fake a screen shot of "leaked keys" and make it look real. If smea was in charge of iosu, he would have shown us a working GUI/emunand. Unlike hykem


----------



## FusionGamer (Mar 12, 2016)

Link to thread? No link = fake.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 12, 2016)

nero99 said:


> This whole raid thing was made up because hykem knows he doesn't have any exploit to show. Any moron calf face a screen shot of "leaked keys" and make it look real. If smea was in charge of iosu, he would have shown us a working GUI/emunand. Unlike hykem


But those keys are confirmed real by comparing it to hashes posted by another team, way before Hykem.


----------



## brienj (Mar 12, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> Link to thread? No link = fake.


There was an "exclusive" news item on Maxconsole about the raid.  Of course no mainstream news at all ...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 12, 2016)

So its been sold to some DRM dongle company then.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 12, 2016)

shit i hope this is just false info :/ feel bad for hykem.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ahahahahaha

that's what happens when you try to enforce piracy. #TeamSMEA


----------



## Chunbe (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, I think there's two possible scenarios here.

1) Hykem actually got raided, possibly related to the PS4 devs/BadIRET leaks a few weeks ago judging by https://webcache.googleusercontent....status/705410792179503104+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk and the source mentioning other PS4 hackers also got raided.
2) Hykem and a few friends got together and decide to pull a big prank on all of us, getting the community into a big tizzy, before finally releasing the IOSU exploit at the end of all of this. (Well, at least I hope so, pulling this kind of ruse without anything to show for will just get more shit flung his way...more so than usual anyway )

I really hope it's the latter but anything could happen I guess. The source haven't posted the search warrants they've mentioned (http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...LUSIVE-International-Raid-of-PS4-WiiU-Hackers) and we don't know who else got hit as well so guess we'll have to wait till we get more info.


----------



## brienj (Mar 12, 2016)

Chunbe said:


> Well, I think there's two possible scenarios here.
> 
> 1) Hykem actually got raided, possibly related to the PS4 devs/BadIRET leaks a few weeks ago judging by https://webcache.googleusercontent....status/705410792179503104+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk and the source mentioning other PS4 hackers also got raided.
> 2) Hykem and a few friends got together and decide to pull a big prank on all of us, getting the community into a big tizzy, before finally releasing the IOSU exploit at the end of all of this. (Well, at least I hope so, pulling this kind of ruse without anything to show for will just get more shit flung his way...more so than usual anyway )
> ...


If he was raided for things related to SONY, I would halfway believe it.  For Nintendo, I don't believe it for one second, unless he stole things from them.


----------



## FusionGamer (Mar 12, 2016)

Why are people believing a post in a screenshot without the link to the thread where crediar posted the post?



nonamejohn said:


> OH GAWD, shut up. Hykem is the real deal idiot.


How do you know the screenshot was real? Truth is, Smea did more in a month than Hykem did in three.


----------



## fraret (Mar 12, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> Why are people believing a post in a screenshot without the link to the thread where crediar posted the post?
> 
> 
> How do you know the screenshot was real? Truth is, Smea did more in a month than Hykem did in three.


Because of the keys


----------



## Lush (Mar 12, 2016)

Probably phoned in and raided by some butthurt GBATemper...


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't feed the trolls guys


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> As far as we know now Hykem was raided. This is just a heads-up for people so they know what happened to him and so false information won't spread around.


Nice. Another "Hykem got raided" thread. This could be total bullshit, no proof, just a crediar quote without any PROOF.
Yeah, I know, crediar is a respectful source, but without any proof, how, and WHY should I believe him?


----------



## FusionGamer (Mar 12, 2016)

fraret said:


> Because of the keys


Here's my own key: DJDHRHKRR77D8D8DF7R8EUHDGDHJSFGSE????


----------



## crediar (Mar 12, 2016)

Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.

I think hykem has bigger problems now than to prove some random people on the internet he got raided.
And with all his electronic stuff taken how is even supposed to do that?
Rush to store to buy a new PC and scanner?


----------



## fraret (Mar 12, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> Here's my own key: DJDHRHKRR77D8D8DF7R8EUHDGDHJSFGSE????


They keys can be force-bruted to match with fail0verflow hashes

EDIT: But you probably don't know what this means, as your key is non-hex


----------



## FusionGamer (Mar 12, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Don't feed the trolls guys


I'm a troll just for asking if he knows the keys screenshot is real? Oh wait I'm not saying Heil Hykem so of course I'm a troll!

-snip-


----------



## DarkKaine (Mar 12, 2016)

TheZander said:


> is he also a reporter for the new york times?


You'll find more lies in the new york times than any random person on the internet, just sayin.


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 12, 2016)

crediar said:


> Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.
> 
> I think hykem has bigger problems now than to prove some random people on the internet he got raided.
> And with all his electronic stuff taken how is even supposed to do that?
> Rush to store to buy a new PC and scanner?


How do you know that hykem got raided if he has  nothing to communicate with?


----------



## Phantisy (Mar 12, 2016)

kaotik2k said:


> Still find this hard to believe.. Hykem is signed in to IRC, you would think if he had been raided he wouldn't have access to a computer especially less than 24 hours after the supposed raid.
> 
> If it is true then this is a really shit move by Nintendo and strange as other developers have shown a lot more progress with the WIIU than Hykem has yet they are untouched. Nintendo deserve everything they get and hopefully something will eventually get leaked.
> 
> I guess all we can do is thank Hykem for keys and documentation he has left us.



You can be signed in to IRC from another location using an Eggdrop bot.Then you can disconnect from the bot and the eggdrop will stay logged in for you. Him being "logged" on to IRC means nothing. This is how people protect their IP's from IRC users.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Phenom Jack said:


> How do you know that hykem got raided if he has  nothing to communicate with?


apparently he was spotted on irc this morning.....


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 12, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> I'm a troll just for asking if he knows the keys screenshot is real? Oh wait I'm not saying Heil Hykem so of course I'm a troll!
> 
> 
> THIS ISN'T REAL.


Nice try !


----------



## TheZander (Mar 12, 2016)

DarkKaine said:


> You'll find more lies in the new york times than any random person on the internet, just sayin.


well, even with that perspective what i said still stands, just in a different way than intended.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Mar 12, 2016)

you know people are reaching for arguments when they even jump on crediar, the man himself.

I hope hykem gets out of this soon.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 12, 2016)

well i didn't believe it but crediar i believe, it's good he didn't get arrested though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't believe for one second that he got raided because of his IOSU stuff. If Nintendo wanted to go after somebody, I reckon smea and friends would be first targets. He probably had some other stuff going around that ain't nobody's business.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> you know people are reaching for arguments when they even jump on crediar, the man himself.
> 
> I hope hykem gets out of this soon.


This... I realy can't believe how hyprocitical some people can be...


----------



## crediar (Mar 12, 2016)

Phenom Jack said:


> How do you know that hykem got raided if he has  nothing to communicate with?


It's called a phone most people have it in their home.


Spoiler


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 12, 2016)

steelseth said:


> It doesnt matter if he broke any laws or not.
> If a woman can sue McDonald because the coffee was too hot, the law department of a multibillion dollar company can find some obscene law to get you raided.
> If Nintendo wants to push this then they could drag it out in courts for years.
> The odd thing is I would expect before resorting to this kind of measures they would first send a cease and desist letter and then take any further actions.


What makes you think they haven't already sent him a C&D? It's not like we would necessarily be informed of it if it happened.


----------



## clubmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

Phantisy said:


> You can be signed in to IRC from another location using an Eggdrop bot.Then you can disconnect from the bot and the eggdrop will stay logged in for you. Him being "logged" on to IRC means nothing. This is how people protect their IP's from IRC users.



You are talking about bouncers, eggdrops normally serve a different purpose on irc.


----------



## Phantisy (Mar 12, 2016)

steelseth said:


> It doesnt matter if he broke any laws or not.
> If a woman can sue McDonald because the coffee was too hot, the law department of a multibillion dollar company can find some obscene law to get you raided.
> If Nintendo wants to push this then they could drag it out in courts for years.
> The odd thing is I would expect before resorting to this kind of measures they would first send a cease and desist letter and then take any further actions.


You should read the real story behind why she sued them. She asked them to pay her doctor bills bills because the coffee was how enough (about 185F) to melt your skin off. If it was at the temperature they have to keep it at today (135F), it would of only been a 2nd degree burn. But back to the topic, I do not believe this has happened without proof of some sort.


----------



## FaTaL_ErRoR (Mar 12, 2016)

This is very funny stuff in this thread.
I can tell you for sure....(if any of it's even true) It has absolutely nothing to do with game consoles. If he was in fact raided it was for something else he was working on. The only thing that would arise from console hacking would be a lawsuit. 
Also, You can wipe encrypted drives all you want but recovering at least parts of it is always possible. (may not be able to do anything with any of the data but you get the drift)
If it in any way had anything to do with the console it would be the security company that licensed to nintendo.....(greenhills software) As they also do many things for government entities. 
Other than that there is nothing even remotely close to being released that would ever get a judge to sign a search and seize warrant...(at least in the US)
That being said Hykem had many projects cooking I would be willing to bet if he did get his stuff seized it was from one of those other projects.
None the less if it's true he was warned there was a bounty for information....(doubt it has anything to do with nintendo though)
All I can say is if it's true and it was a result of Nintendo then there are four other people that should be careful as their bounties are marked as claimed as well.


----------



## steelseth (Mar 12, 2016)

FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> Also, You can wipe encrypted drives all you want but recovering at least parts of it is always possible. (may not be able to do anything with any of the data but you get the drift)


Not true.


----------



## DarkKaine (Mar 12, 2016)

FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> Also, You can wipe encrypted drives all you want but recovering at least parts of it is always possible. (may not be able to do anything with any of the data but you get the drift)





FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> This is very funny stuff in this thread.


----------



## brienj (Mar 12, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I don't believe for one second that he got raided because of his IOSU stuff. If Nintendo wanted to go after somebody, I reckon smea and friends would be first targets. He probably had some other stuff going around that ain't nobody's business.


This x1000.  If it's true, I don't think it was just PC hardware they were taking, I bet there was some other hardware with Nintendo or SONY printed all over it ...


----------



## DarkJediRey (Mar 12, 2016)

There was some drama brewing days before all this happened, thinking it had more to do with a repost of someone else's pastebin.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 12, 2016)

Was it said were Crediar got his info from. Has it been stated on any actual credible source. Not saying Crediar isn't credible just I'm not sure were he got his Info from. When Geohot got in trouble there was News sources and actual court documents.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not really, if he really got doxed, then I think said companies would still go after him


----------



## DarkJediRey (Mar 12, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Was it said were Crediar got his info from. Has it been stated on any actual credible source. Not saying Crediar isn't credible just I'm not sure were he got his Info from. When Geohot got in trouble there was New sources and actually court documents.





crediar said:


> It's called a phone most people have it in their home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 12, 2016)

So his source is hear say.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 12, 2016)

crediar said:


> The day before a detective called to confirm the address, that's when hykem who already used encrypted HDDs wiped all this stuff.
> So whatever they are looking for won't be there anymore.


Would someone who understands the law a lot more than I do explain why this is done?
I mean, why would you call someone to confirm an address when the person who was called could just turn around and warn the suspect that the authorities are on their way? It makes it so easy to rid of evidence that is being searched for.


----------



## DarkJediRey (Mar 12, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> So his source is hear say.


his source is his own testimony. hearsay would be if someone, like myself, was told something i did not witness personally, and tried to enter that as evidence.
yes, i know how this post makes me look. lol 
was just linking to the source


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 12, 2016)

DarkJediRey said:


> his source is his own testimony. hearsay would be if someone, like myself, was told something i did not witness personally, and tried to enter that as evidence.


I see, Well I'm still skeptical at least until actual court documents or a more creditable source like a News source or something like that.


----------



## Flux0 (Mar 12, 2016)

Let this be a lesson to people. If you are going to work on something, don't keep posting publicly about it months before you intend to release anything. That just makes you a target for something like this to happen.

Finish it up and get it out all at once or anonymously with little to no warning ahead of time.


----------



## TheZander (Mar 12, 2016)

TheStoneBanana said:


> Would someone who understands the law a lot more than I do explain why this is done?
> I mean, why would you call someone to confirm an address when the person who was called could just turn around and warn the suspect that the authorities are on their way? It makes it so easy to rid of evidence that is being searched for.


Well in the USA at least, I don't know about antartica. That doesn't happen. They have to build a case on you. They follow you around they know your every move they watch you every day get to know who you associate with what your daily routine is. Gather up any evidence they can to get a warrant and then they barge threw your door and throw you on the ground.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Mar 12, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I don't believe for one second that he got raided because of his IOSU stuff. If Nintendo wanted to go after somebody, I reckon smea and friends would be first targets. He probably had some other stuff going around that ain't nobody's business.



Smea and co never released any keys, they just make new payloads and advise how tp preserve homebrew.

Sony DID go after george hotz for releasing keys.... so there's that. Hopefully Nintendo isn't going the way Sony went since hykem released some keys recently.

of course this is all speculation though.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Mar 12, 2016)

Mark McDonut said:


> Hopefully Nintendo isn't going the way Sony went since hykem released some keys recently.



Weren't those all partial keys though?


----------



## davevil (Mar 12, 2016)

Glad to see that this attention whore getto what he deserve


----------



## crwys (Mar 12, 2016)

davevil said:


> Glad to see that this attention whore *got* what he deserve*d.*


Fixed it for you. (Literally)


----------



## fixx1983 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm not interested in IOSU or anything related, i'm interested about the guy. Hope that Hykem is good.

Well.... Maybe an early April Fool?


----------



## dauphin327 (Mar 12, 2016)

I know friends who got raided, and they never raid you for these kind of stuff, he must have been doing something else


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

dauphin327 said:


> I know friends who got raided, and they never raid you for these kind of stuff, he must have been doing something else


if anything "Something else" gets my vote....but i'm still not convinced....


----------



## nonamejohn (Mar 12, 2016)

davevil said:


> Glad to see that this attention whore getto what he deserve


...And the tards kept on crawling out from the cracks..


----------



## VashTS (Mar 12, 2016)

crediar obviously is a trusted source and this would explain why hykem has basically disappeared from the net. 

pretty crazy, reminds of the graf_chokolo stuff from the ps3 days. i do kinda blame it on the dev...shut up and release your work pretty much, don't gloat. also reminds me of the kongznutz thing with NSMB. 

people want attention sometimes for the weirdest things...if you are going to be a l33t [email protected] then do it right, newfag.


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

crediar said:


> Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.



Wise Words. Watched The Boondocks?


----------



## nonamejohn (Mar 12, 2016)

So, why do people doubt Crediar ?


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

possibly a lack of "corroborating evidence"....who knows....i know hes a trusted dev....


----------



## JAWS_XS (Mar 12, 2016)

If this ends up being true...Nintendo would be fools to have something like this public.  I would NEVER buy anything Nintendo related EVERY again.

Looking around my house with 2 kids, 1 NES, 1 SNES, 1 N64, 2 Micros, 1 gba, 1 sp, 1 o3ds ($250) 2 o3dsxl, 2 N3ds, 2 Wii, 2 WiiU, and countless games on all consoles! getting the picture Nintendo?

I can't fucking stand big companies going after people.... trying to intimidate them.

Hopefully people will *understand* this post....this is mainly for Nintendo!

I do agree.  It's hard to believe something like this happening over IOSU.


----------



## FaTaL_ErRoR (Mar 12, 2016)

steelseth said:


> Not true.


You would actually be shocked if you only knew.
Even with programs as simple as foremost file carver you can recover many things even after zeroing and fully formatting. The only way to fully wipe a drive would be to incinerate the drive leaving nothing but ash. 
And with most drives as long as you have the computer it came from getting encryption keys is fully achievable. 

Anyway, this thread isn't about arguing over encrypted drives. So, say what you will I am leaving this argument after this post.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Mar 12, 2016)

JAWS_XS said:


> I do agree.  It's hard to believe something like this happening over IOSU.


He was probably involved in something much more illegal.


----------



## DarkKaine (Mar 12, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> He was probably involved in something much more illegal.


Or suspected to be part of something more illegal. Doesn't mean he is tho.


----------



## dauphin327 (Mar 12, 2016)

FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> You would actually be shocked if you only knew.
> Even with programs as simple as foremost file carver you can recover many things even after zeroing and fully formatting. The only way to fully wipe a drive would be to incinerate the drive leaving nothing but ash.
> And with most drives as long as you have the computer it came from getting encryption keys is fully achievable.
> 
> Anyway, this thread isn't about arguing over encrypted drives. So, say what you will I am leaving this argument after this post.



You won't be able to decrypt the drive if the header is not there though. So all they will will be able to recover is "random"-looking data.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## steelseth (Mar 12, 2016)

FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> You would actually be shocked if you only knew.
> Even with programs as simple as foremost file carver you can recover many things even after zeroing and fully formatting. The only way to fully wipe a drive would be to incinerate the drive leaving nothing but ash.
> And with most drives as long as you have the computer it came from getting encryption keys is fully achievable.
> 
> Anyway, this thread isn't about arguing over encrypted drives. So, say what you will I am leaving this argument after this post.


You have no Idea what encryption or wiping is. Formatting the drive is NOT wiping it and windows login password is not encryption.
Go download truecrypt and encrypt your drive then use DBAN and wipe it clean, then run your file carver, its going to give you the middle finger.


----------



## iVcU (Mar 12, 2016)

#Pray4Hykem


----------



## Azeryn (Mar 12, 2016)

I dunno... seems kind of convenient that he had to wipe his drives after pushing back the release of IOSU for months...

If I was being shit talked by the whole scene because I broke many release dates and time frames over a 4 month period, I'd pray for an excuse of a "raid" to disappear from the scene too...


----------



## Risingdawn (Mar 12, 2016)

Azeryn said:


> I dunno... seems kind of convenient that he had to wipe his drives after pushing back the release of IOSU for months...
> 
> If I was being shit talked by the whole scene because I broke many release dates and time frames over a 4 month period, I'd pray for an excuse of a "raid" to disappear from the scene too...


Or you could just delete your accounts and create new ones with a new alias, this is the internet bro vanishing isn't exactly hard, you can't missing persons a user name.


----------



## MrRean (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope you notice that Nintendo probably isn't behind this, you see...Hykem did PS4 hacking too, and Sony are way much more of assholes than Nintendo is.


----------



## Red9419 (Mar 12, 2016)

Guys calm down its all a hoax and the WiiKeyU that was anounced 3 years ago will finally come out.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

MrRean said:


> I hope you notice that Nintendo probably isn't behind this, you see...Hykem did PS4 hacking too, and Sony are way much more of assholes than Nintendo is.


That I can believe....Sony are pretty ruthless....


----------



## Bat420maN (Mar 12, 2016)

I like how every one assumes it's related to games at all. This dude probably had keys of cocaine stashed. Hookers living and working out of closets. A lot of these hacker dudes don't make much, got to supplement that income.


----------



## WiiuGold (Mar 12, 2016)

Red2 A.K.A. Noob said:


> Guys calm down its all a hoax and the WiiKeyU that was anounced 3 years ago will finally come out.


WiikeyU was put to SLEEP .. No more WiikeyU


----------



## vgmoose (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't have much to add, kinda wanna reply to get updates

But re: encryption stuff this wiki page on key disclosure law may be relevant


----------



## zoogie (Mar 12, 2016)

vgmoose said:


> I don't have much to add, kinda wanna reply to get updates
> 
> But re: encryption stuff this wiki page on key disclosure law may be relevant


On that point, people think hykem hasn't done anything but destruction of evidence is a crime in a lot of places.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 12, 2016)

Guys, seriously, this a hacking forum. Not a tabloid. The point is, iosu is not coming. Move along with you're lives.


----------



## Panic.exe (Mar 12, 2016)

Things just don't add up for me, among other things..  Why would Nintendo go to this extent for a console that is at the end of it's life cycle?
It feels like something else other than wiiu modification has happened here..


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 12, 2016)

Panic.exe said:


> Things just don't add up for me, among other things..  Why would nintendo go to this extent for a console that is at the end of it's life cycle?
> It feels like something else other than wiiu modification has happened here..


Its called trolling. This is getting really old.


----------



## lefthandsword (Mar 12, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Guys, seriously, this a hacking forum. Not a tabloid. The point is, iosu is not coming. Move along with you're lives.


It will still come eventually, but the biggest issue is by the time someone else is able to come up with an exploit, most of the community propbably don't care about the Wii U anymore


----------



## Chuardo (Mar 12, 2016)

Nintendo didn't do this for sure.
They never did something like this with the Wii or the 3DS, and they wouldn't do it on Wii U that it's not selling a lot so they aren't going to lose a lot of money when the NX it's coming.
Probably this is related with Sony or something completely different, who knows?
Let's just hope that He is fine and that's it.


----------



## depaul (Mar 12, 2016)

guys who are mocking should stop already. Hykem is not a criminal and Nintendo/Sony can't jail him so easily. Hykem is a skilled programmer. He didn't even release the hack or anything... I suggest Hykem should see a lawyer or a professional service. There is something called LAW that protects us, citizen, and our rights. We are not tools for $ony or NintenShit hand. We wish you all the best our friend hykem.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2016)

Something happened that wasn't Nintendo. Wondering if someone that doxxed him didn't leave a false claim that he has connections with terrorists.


----------



## Arras (Mar 12, 2016)

depaul said:


> guys who are mocking should stop already. Hykem is not a criminal and Nintendo/Sony can't jail him so easily. Hykem is a skilled programmer. He didn't even release the hack or anything... I suggest Hykem should see a lawyer or a professional service. There is something called LAW that protects us, citizen, and our rights. We are not tools for $ony or NintenShit hand. We wish you all the best our friend hykem.


The problem with that is that "seeing a lawyer" costs a buttload of money. It's entirely possible to bully someone into cooperating using lawsuits until they simply have no money left.


----------



## lefthandsword (Mar 12, 2016)

Arras said:


> The problem with that is that "seeing a lawyer" costs a buttload of money. It's entirely possible to bully someone into cooperating using lawsuits until they simply have no money left.


That's what happens to FiveM. If you have the money, you can force someone to bend forwards you by just threatening to sue for breaking a obscure law if they can't afford a lawyer.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> Something happened that wasn't Nintendo. Wondering if someone that doxxed him didn't leave a false claim that he has connections with terrorists.


well this escalated quickly.


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 12, 2016)

I have bee watching the many hykem and iosu related threads as they have come and gone, im bored with waiting now. Just bought a gamecube again and a sd gecko, gonna have some fun learning about the various hacks and homebrew there is on that classic console. If and when the iosu or kernel exploit for 5.5.0/1 does appear then great ill be sure to make use of it, but it seems to me theres too much drama now. Drama i can do without, if hykem was raided then ,im sorry and i feel for the guy but im not gonna lose my hair over a hack that he may or may not of completed and deleted because of drama. 

If it comes then great, if not then well theres still plenty of other shit to do people.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2016)

mech said:


> well this escalated quickly.


Doing what I know best.. And that is nothing.


----------



## depaul (Mar 12, 2016)

It depends in some countries the government pays for a lawyer for people who cannot afford to pay one. it is important not to stand idly by while this happens he should seek help and we are (I at least) ready to donate some money if he needs to.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 12, 2016)

depaul said:


> It depends in some countries the government pays for a lawyer for people who cannot afford to pay one. it is important not to stand idly by while this happens he should seek help and we are (I at least) ready to donate some money if he needs to.


It's not in some countries but every country in Europe. It's an European law that if you can't afford one you can get one for free. Sony and other big companies usually don't bother trying to sue someone here in Europe since laws here are totally different and big companies usually lose here. LOL i remember Sony going to court trying to change the warranty here in Europe from 2 years to 1 year instead and they lost miserably !


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

From what I heard (don't fully count me in on this one tho) he got raided BECAUSE his info was posted online and apparently someone was mad enough at him to call the FBI or something...

*As I said, THIS IS NOT A MYSELF CONFIRMED INFORMATION HERE RIGHT NOW, only something I heard a few times now!*


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> From what I heard (don't fully count me in on this one tho) he got raided BECAUSE his info was posted online and apparently someone was mad enough at him to call the FBI or something...
> 
> *As I said, THIS IS NOT A MYSELF CONFIRMED INFORMATION HERE RIGHT NOW, only something I heard a few times now!*


Where's your source??


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> Where's your source??


Can't you read? I only heard/read it a few times here on GBATemp and on Twitter but I wasn't able to identify the source nor if it's a real thing.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> He was probably involved in something much more illegal.


My first thought was cp, but I won't spread rumors like that.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Can't you read? I only heard/read it a few times here on GBATemp and on Twitter but I wasn't able to identify the source nor if it's a real thing.


Why do you insist on making baseless claims?


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Why do you insist onea king baseless claims?


Geez okay dude, I won't post any info here anymore, it's not like I started the thread or something.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> it's not like I started the thread or something.


You did.


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> You did.


Yeah, but people don't seem to understand this in here 

With all the shitposting in here I even think about closing it again lol, it's true what people say all the time about the GBATemp community.


----------



## crwys (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Yeah, but people don't seem to understand this in here
> 
> With all the shitposting in here I even think about closing it again lol, it's true what people say all the time about the GBATemp community.


Yes and you are part of the problem


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

If anyone still cares about iosu or the Wii U at all, just forget it now. Little jabs about the release date are fine, hell even complaining you don't have it is understandable; but getting someone's personal info and reporting them for false crimes is beyond fucked up.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Yeah, but people don't seem to understand this in here
> 
> With all the shitposting in here I even think about closing it again lol, it's true what people say all the time about the GBATemp community.



don't stop being anybody but you


----------



## funnystory (Mar 12, 2016)

You guys got to take care of your families,it is never worth to go through this for getting a bit of attention in the scene. Getting raided must have been a traumatic experience for anyone involved.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> It's not in some countries but every country in Europe. It's an European law that if you can't afford one you can get one for free. Sony and other big companies usually don't bother trying to sue someone here in Europe since laws here are totally different and big companies usually lose here. LOL i remember Sony going to court trying to change the warranty here in Europe from 2 years to 1 year instead and they lost miserably !


That law only applies to criminal court though. If this is really about a softmod, it would be a civil matter.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 12, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> That law only applies to criminal court though. If this is really about a softmod, it would be a civil matter.


Seeing that you're from the US. Don't think we have a difference between criminal court or civil matters.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Seeing that you're from the US. Don't think we have a difference between criminal court or civil matters.


In that case, sucks for us lol


----------



## fraret (Mar 12, 2016)

zoogie said:


> On that point, people think hykem hasn't done anything but destruction of evidence is a crime in a lot of places.


I'm not a lawyer, but I think it is only if it is evidence not involving you. There's also that of "you can't declare against yourself", which is the reason judges can ask you for your passwords, but you don't have to tell them. Also, how do you prove someone has destroyed evidence, if evidence is completely destroyed?


----------



## DarkJediRey (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> From what I heard (don't fully count me in on this one tho) he got raided BECAUSE his info was posted online and apparently someone was mad enough at him to call the FBI or something...
> 
> *As I said, THIS IS NOT A MYSELF CONFIRMED INFORMATION HERE RIGHT NOW, only something I heard a few times now!*


if he did get "swatted," the individual making a false claim could face some serious prison time. but it seems strange he would have been given advance notice. 
hopefully it's not all that serious, but if he needs legal help in the near future, maybe getting in touch with the EFF would help. people could also set up a fund if needed. i would donate based on the fact he never really released anything, never agreed to any nintendo terms of usage because the console was donated


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 12, 2016)

Hmm...9 pages worth of text, but when you boil it all down, very little is actually known of the situation. 

From what I gather, Hykem got a call from a detective to confirm his address. This caused him to destroy his data. The next day he gets raided, but not arrested. He calls Crediar to tell all this. As such, we know of this.



...and that's pretty much it. Of course, with this being gbatemp, speculation rates are over 9000. I can throw in my own 2 cents, but I don't see how that helps. I can but hope things turn out okay.


----------



## EpicLPer (Mar 12, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> From what I gather, Hykem got a call from a detective to confirm his address.


Why the fuck would a fucking detective first call him, I'd be the fuck gone from my home by the next day for a year straight if this happens to me.
This was either the raider asking if this was the right address or something...


----------



## Pecrow (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope we was able to create a random cloud account and saved all of his work on it... or there will never be a kernel exploit


----------



## Zeroy (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello here FBI we come to you tomorrow and raid you.
Sorry but I think thats will never happen.


----------



## steelseth (Mar 12, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Why the fuck would a fucking detective first call him, I'd be the fuck gone from my home by the next day for a year straight if this happens to me.
> This was either the raider asking if this was the right address or something...


When there is a complain filed against you the police will call you to come to the nearest police station to give a statement or if you are unable to do so they will visit you to get the statement.
But they dont raid you for a complain except if its for a criminal case, and in that case they certainly dont call you. Also they need a court order and if they have enough cause to confiscate property then they will also arrest you and file charges.
I wonder if Hykem got the call panicked deleted everything, police came took the statement and left, and instead of telling everyone he deleted everything for no reason and face the shitstorm he made up the raid staff.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> I hope we was able to create a random cloud account and saved all of his work on it... or there will never be a kernel exploit


erm, did you mean IOSU exploit?

IOSU and kernel are two different things. There are already several 5.5* kernel* exploits that've been developed by several other users, and are waiting to be released very soon, I hope...


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> I hope we was able to create a random cloud account and saved all of his work on it... or there will never be a kernel exploit



Not if @Marionumber1 @NWPlayer123 or someone else releases the 5.5 kernal exploit now that IOSU might not have a chance of being launched at all...


----------



## Pecrow (Mar 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> erm, did you mean IOSU exploit?
> 
> IOSU and kernel are two different things. There are already several 5.5* kernel* exploits that've been developed by several other users, and are waiting to be released very soon, I hope...


correct IOSU


----------



## KytuzuEX (Mar 12, 2016)

Get Phoenix Wright to make speculations! XD

But I see no evidence whatsoever!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 12, 2016)

Does "swatting" count as being raided? That might mean that CoD for the Wii U is the new Twilight Princess!!!!


----------



## memomo (Mar 12, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> Not if @Marionumber1 @NWPlayer123 or someone else releases the 5.5 kernal exploit now that IOSU might not have a chance of being launched at all...



Do you think Hykem will still release it after what happened, LOL 

His life, family, etc are much more priority then iosu


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

memomo said:


> Do you think Hykem will still release it after what happened, LOL
> 
> His life, family, etc are much more priority then iosu


Exactly, so all hope is lost. There is only... despair.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

I wish those who raided hykem house,and took all his stuff, WD release the details of the  vermin who grassed him up. Anonymously of course. Just slip it into one of the multitude of sites. Who WD know what to  with that information.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 12, 2016)

It's sad if this is true. I mean, people have gotten raided because some person on the internet lost in a online match to them in a stupid video game.


----------



## aracom (Mar 12, 2016)

I think it's no secret that there are devs who already have hykems work, at least members of his team like MN1.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## blaze862 (Mar 12, 2016)

What makes more sense to you guys, Hykem getting raided and losing all his stuff or a false rumour going around? I just hope that if it was a false rumour, Hykem did not make it up himself to get away from all the people calling him out over the iosu. I wouldn't be surprised if it was though, I mean with all the shit he's getting the easiest way to back out of making the exploit (without people calling him out as a liar) would be to pull a stunt like this. He saves his reputation and he doesn't have to bother making the iosu anymore. Win-Win


----------



## RafaLuigi (Mar 12, 2016)

Please tell me this is not true


----------



## Azeryn (Mar 12, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> From what I gather, Hykem got a call from a detective to confirm his address. This caused him to destroy his data. The next day he gets raided, but not arrested. He calls Crediar to tell all this. As such, we know of this.



And this is why I'm calling BS on the whole raid thing. The only thing we know, is that Hykem told Crediar that he was raided.

Hykem live in the US? Has anyone seen this on a news channel? A house gets raided and it's always on at least local news.

Enough evidence to get a warrant to raid and seize all his devices but not to arrest him? Very highly unlikely. If they had enough on him to raid him, he'd be in jail.

I'm still calling BS and saying that he claimed to be raided so he doesn't have to release IOSU and can leave the community on a high note. Instead of just leaving and everyone hating him more than they already do in here.


----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope everything turns out okay. He could have put the IOSU on a USB and hid it between his butt cheeks.


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Mar 12, 2016)

I think he's doing all this to not release the probably inexistent IOSU. That's okay, I can wait for another exploit.


----------



## fukseliten (Mar 12, 2016)

greg rasputin(who is the closest any of us ever will get to the people involved in this) wrote on maxcon:
"I will say i have my doubts about this particular story, i find it more of an excuse or cover up, but that is just me.That being said, this article is giving this scum bag snitch skid AK47 ammo to harass people on that 'dox' list, people such as myself and Mathieulh".

So the only thing thats really known is that some dude called ak47 annoyed a few established hackers with a doxlist on twitter. not confirmed hykem was on that list,but the timing might be used to dissapear and be born again. nuff said.
im not calling crediar a liar,though. just rapporting whats stated there adding a few thoughts....


----------



## endoverend (Mar 12, 2016)

fukseliten said:


> greg rasputin(who is the closest any of us ever will get to the people involved in this) wrote on maxcon:
> "I will say i have my doubts about this particular story, i find it more of an excuse or cover up, but that is just me.That being said, this article is giving this scum bag snitch skid AK47 ammo to harass people on that 'dox' list, people such as myself and Mathieulh".
> 
> im not calling crediar a liar,though. just rapporting whats stated there


Who is Greg Rasputin?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> erm, did you mean IOSU exploit?
> 
> IOSU and kernel are two different things. There are already several 5.5* kernel* exploits that've been developed by several other users, and are waiting to be released very soon, I hope...


I'm kinda new to this WiiPou scene and uh.. What exactly is the difference between Kexploit and IOSU..?


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I'm kinda new to this WiiPou scene and uh.. What exactly is the difference between Kexploit and IOSU..?


 IOSU grants full access to the system while Kernal just grants access to the majority of features. For example, USB can only be used by the IOSU.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 12, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> IOSU grants full access to the system while Kernal just grants access to the majority of features. For example, USB can only be used by the IOSU.


So there are Kexploits out there, but just not for 5.1.1 correct?
I mean, I would only assume so.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> So there are Kexploits out there, but just not for 5.1.1 correct?
> I mean, I would only assume so.


No, there are private kexploits for 5.5.1


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> So there are Kexploits out there, but just not for 5.1.1 correct?
> I mean, I would only assume so.


There is complete, fully-functional kexploit for 5.5.1, but it's been private for quite a while.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

RepeatingDigits said:


> I think he's doing all this to not release the probably inexistent IOSU. That's okay, I can wait for another exploit.


I'm sure it exists. Sure the story doesn't add up, but I don't think there's some sinister motive behind it from crediar  or hykem. The universe doesn't want a public IOSU exploit to be possible,  so there won't be one.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 12, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> There is complete, fully-functional kexploit for 5.5.1, but it's been private for quite a while.


So they're keeping it safe untilllll...??
I mean, i head that there wasn't any useful homebrew out yet, but how do they expect people to develop on a console that they don't have hacking access?


----------



## Exavold (Mar 12, 2016)

This whole story feels fake tho. , we can only wait for Hykem himself at this point.


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> So they're keeping it safe untilllll...??
> I mean, i head that there wasn't any useful homebrew out yet, but how do they expect people to develop on a console that they don't have hacking access?



This is everyone's exact thought...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> So they're keeping it safe untilllll...??
> I mean, i head that there wasn't any useful homebrew out yet, but how do they expect people to develop on a console that they don't have hacking access?



It's unlike the 3DS, where the kexploits are released asap.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 12, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> This is everyone's exact thought...


hmmmmm... seems.. I actually don't know what i was gonna say here, so..


----------



## EclipseSin (Mar 12, 2016)

Reverse Engineering in itself is not illegal. I doubt he got raided. If he did, it was for something else. Anyway, I figured something like this was going to happen since December, but I really hoped he'd come through. Oh well.


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 12, 2016)

EclipseSin said:


> I figured something like this was going to happen since December, but I really hoped he'd come through. Oh well.



What makes you say that?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 12, 2016)

FaTaL_ErRoR said:


> You would actually be shocked if you only knew.
> Even with programs as simple as foremost file carver you can recover many things even after zeroing and fully formatting. The only way to fully wipe a drive would be to incinerate the drive leaving nothing but ash.
> And with most drives as long as you have the computer it came from getting encryption keys is fully achievable.
> 
> Anyway, this thread isn't about arguing over encrypted drives. So, say what you will I am leaving this argument after this post.


I just want to be informed, how does that work? How can it be recovered if I wipe every single byte off my drive? This isn't windows where they have restore points or some shit


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 12, 2016)

You all will believe in anything!


----------



## EclipseSin (Mar 12, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> What makes you say that?



He had been filling the wiiubrew wiki with OTP & IOSU information for a couple months at that point. Would only be a matter of time after so much information is out. Whether it's just for him to back out or not.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2016)

EclipseSin said:


> Reverse Engineering in itself is not illegal. I doubt he got raided. If he did, it was for something else. Anyway, I figured something like this was going to happen since December, but I really hoped he'd come through. Oh well.


reverse engineering to circumvent anti-piracy functions is (this is all dependent on where you live though)


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 12, 2016)

and now comes the leak....  Just like deja vu


----------



## endoverend (Mar 12, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> reverse engineering to circumvent anti-piracy functions is (this is all dependent on where you live though)


Technically circumventing security on any copyrighted software at all is against the DMCA. But the thing about circumvention laws is that they're meant to catch pirates and not to prosecute individuals. So if he's not really damaging Nintendo's copyright then he can't be heavily prosecuted, but some would argue that the iosu keys are enough to prosecute him on.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 13, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Why the fuck would a fucking detective first call him, I'd be the fuck gone from my home by the next day for a year straight if this happens to me.
> This was either the raider asking if this was the right address or something...


You made this thread to stop false information to spread around, right?

Then by all means: please act by your own intention and don't spread false information around (christ...you've already did this and admitted it to be speculation on your part just a few pages back).


Azeryn said:


> And this is why I'm calling BS on the whole raid thing. The only thing we know, is that Hykem told Crediar that he was raided.
> 
> Hykem live in the US? Has anyone seen this on a news channel? A house gets raided and it's always on at least local news.
> 
> ...


To be clear: Crediar told us that Hykem was raided (quote: "Hykem was raided they pretty much took all his stuff but he's not under arrest."). That may be a subtle difference, but it's still the difference between first and second hand information (and you only need to read this thread to see how much information can fluctuate between second hand information - Crediar's post - and third hand info - the average post here).

One thing that is never answered in this whole thread but I'm curious about is what exactly defines a "raid". I know in video games and police series, it means a whole bunch of fully armed and bulletproof guys in black break all your doors and windows while shouting they're from the FBI*. In the real world, having authorities enter your home and taking your stuff for investigation can feel pretty menacing enough even if they don't break down your doors.

And...news channel? Perhaps things are more sensational in the US, but there was a raid at my house a couple weeks back. Criminals forced open our door and stole a couple bikes (as well as a couple houses down the street). Seeing how this was actual crime rather than (at best) suspicion, this would've been news, right?
Except that nobody cared. The police took notice and gave a standard speech. It probably didn't even made a local newspaper, let alone a news channel.
Moral of the story: the wiiu hacking scene isn't the center of the world. It may sound big and scary here, but tell this story to a non-gamer and they'll go "who cares?". 





*I watch CSI cyber as well. it's entertaining, but I'll slap everyone who even thinks for a moment it's a realistic portrayal of their cyber division (christ...mr. robot is far more realistic and that series hallucinates things half of the time)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 13, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Technically circumventing security on any copyrighted software at all is against the DMCA. But the thing about circumvention laws is that they're meant to catch pirates and not to prosecute individuals. So if he's not really damaging Nintendo's copyright then he can't be heavily prosecuted, but some would argue that the iosu keys are enough to prosecute him on.


I could write a program that generates random numbers and letters. This program would eventually output somebody's encryption key. I could get sued every time one popped up under current law. You can't claim copyright over random letters and numbers. Besides, he only posted partial keys, the rest had to be brute forced


----------



## steelseth (Mar 13, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I just want to be informed, how does that work? How can it be recovered if I wipe every single byte off my drive? This isn't windows where they have restore points or some shit


It was theorized at some point that using an electron microscope to detect magnetic residue of each sector you could reconstruct the data.
It was assumed that every sector contained all the information previously written on that sector in layers.
A study was made some years ago that disproved this and also the theory that you need to 10-15 passes to safely wipe the data.
In reality with the high density drives of today its not possible.


----------



## brienj (Mar 13, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> So they're keeping it safe untilllll...??
> I mean, i head that there wasn't any useful homebrew out yet, but how do they expect people to develop on a console that they don't have hacking access?


And this is exactly why I can't put sound in anything.  My asturoids game is pretty good, but it's be even better with sound.  Any game is better with sound really.  QuarkTheAwesome ported the LiteNES emulator to the Wii U, but there is really no point in porting anything more powerful, with sound and awesome graphics, because it's pointless for 5.5 developers to even attempt it.  I was able to improve the emulator port, but it isn't the greatest at emulating NES, since the one it is based on only does a handful of titles, with some titles being glitchy.  It can't handle scrolling properly for example, nor can it play any sound.  Even with Kernel or IOSU access, this particular emulator wouldn't have sound anyway, but that's the main reason I think that QuarkTheAwesome picked it to try and port for 5.5 users.


----------



## EclipseSin (Mar 13, 2016)

Just to be clear, I still respect him regardless. Was just giving my opinion. Take care.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 13, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I could write a program that generates random numbers and letters. This program would eventually output somebody's encryption key. I could get sued every time one popped up under current law. You can't claim copyright over random letters and numbers. Besides, he only posted partial keys, the rest had to be brute forced


Well, it's not the key that's copyrighted per se, but the software itself, whose security was breached in order to obtain the partial key, simple as that. And due to the fact that it's impossible to brute force a key like this that's how it had to happen. I'm not saying I agree with it, but technically that's how the law treats this situation; however it wouldn't hold up in court at all.


----------



## CableLeecher (Mar 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I doubt one would risk making copies knowing that the police is going to come, lol. And besides, he was cooperating with smea and yellows8, so they would have the exploit as well.



He wasn't cooperating with smea or yellow8.

Smea even answered on twitter that he's neither a friend of hykem nor does he care about whats going on...


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 13, 2016)

Flux0 said:


> Let this be a lesson to people. If you are going to work on something, don't keep posting publicly about it months before you intend to release anything. That just makes you a target for something like this to happen.
> 
> Finish it up and get it out all at once or anonymously with little to no warning ahead of time.




This is what I believe in. The problem is all the attention seeking. If i was hacking the ps4 or any console, id never disclose it anywhere. After it was finished id drive 2 hrs to another town and leek it with a highly secure laptop at some public wifi. Have the laptop closed but still active and have it auto connect and then upload to places of my choice. 100% anonymously. once my hack tools were in the wild then its to late and there is no one to point the finger at.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 13, 2016)

It sucks Hykem had to go through this, but now he has some street cred and doesn't have to see jailtime (hopefully)


----------



## Latinlover (Mar 13, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> It sucks Hykem had to go through this, but now he has some street cred and doesn't have to see jailtime (hopefully)



lil wayne is pure crap
so are these new wannabe lil wayne imposters
why cant peeps get their own style, just bopping of pretentious untalented rappers

as for hykem getting raided
at least now we can wait and see for marionumber1s work and smea's


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ryan was the one who said was gonna call the ninty police.  We can all blame him now!


----------



## hama (Mar 13, 2016)

conspiracy theory?


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't understand why people use the term "conspiracy theory" when 1, there is indeed a theory, and 2, the meaning of the word conspiracy is: "the action of plotting or conspiring"
It logically does not make any sense whatsoever in this case, unless you beleive the devs are conspiring something.  Then in that case would be a Conspiracy Theory!


----------



## Giodude (Mar 13, 2016)

the question is...... If hykem was raided, why not smea? He's made just as much if not twice as much progress.


----------



## LarBob (Mar 13, 2016)

Giodude said:


> the question is...... If hykem was raided, why not smea? He's made just as much if not twice as much progress.


I doubt he was raided like we think, but Smea didn't mess with SONY's stuff. Remember Geohot?


----------



## Giodude (Mar 13, 2016)

LarBob said:


> I doubt he was raided like we think, but Smea didn't mess with SONY's stuff. Remember Geohot?


enlighten me.


----------



## LarBob (Mar 13, 2016)

Giodude said:


> enlighten me.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Computer_Entertainment_America,_Inc._v._Hotz


----------



## Giodude (Mar 13, 2016)

LarBob said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Computer_Entertainment_America,_Inc._v._Hotz


oh noes


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 13, 2016)

Giodude said:


> oh noes


Then he worked for Facebook, Vicarious, Google and now have his own driverless cars compagny x). That Sony lawsuit was his best CV x).


----------



## rocknsocks (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, a CMU Professor publicly endorsed him and mirrored his PS3 jailbreak on his .edu site: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dst/GeoHot/

He wrote a silly rap attacking Sony: 

Sony themselves reweeted their own PS3 Master key: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dst/GeoHot/images/sony-tweet.jpg

He settled out of court with Sony. The details of the settlement are private but have a stipulation that he not hack the PS3 anymore.

And he's now turning down multimillion dollar offers from Elon Musk to work at Tesla to try to do his own self driving car business: http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-george-hotz-self-driving-car/


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 16, 2016)

Must be fake, and another excuse lololol this guy was only smoke and zero fire lol


----------



## deSSy2724 (Mar 26, 2016)

nvm


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Mar 26, 2016)

Man these topics are so annoying. Hykem this, Hykem that, the exploit was fake/real who cares. If you really want to play the few good Wii U games that badly just buy them. Don't have money? Get a job. Games too expensive? Tough turtles, I don't have a great paying job by any means but hell if I want something I save up.  I understand homebrew would be cool but honestly just use your computer. It would mostly take care of your homebrew needs anyhow. I don't know, these topics are pointless, if the exploit gets released then cool. If not get over it people. Like damn


----------



## Selver (Mar 27, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I just want to be informed, how does that work? How can it be recovered if I wipe every single byte off my drive? This isn't windows where they have restore points or some shit



Let's start with unencrypted media...

For hard drives: sectors are written, rewritten and eventually go "bad".  Some sectors that go "bad" are replaced with nearby sectors.  The old data on those "bad" sectors is not erased, because there is no longer a logical block address (LBA) associated with that physical block address.  For nation states / universities, even data that was overwritten can be recovered using a magnetic force microscope or other techniques that perform statistical analysis on trace magnetic remnants.

For Single-Level Cell (SLC) SSDs, things are much worse.  Flash media is not really like a hard drive.  Lots of folk may tell you about the read/write/erase size disparity... but it's easy to understand that an overwritten sector is not actually erased for a (potentially long) time.  Less known factors also can make it easier to recover data.  For example, the more power applied to cell during a write, the more destructive the write is to that cell (but it will hold the data for a longer time).  Thus, the first time a cell is erased, it's actually quite easy to see the data that it had contained prior to erasure (where easy is defined as using powerful microscopes and custom software to parse the results).  Even after writing the cell again, given that you now know the value stored, you can determine the prior values stored.  ((In fact, this is similar at some level to how MLC SSDs work.))

For encrypted media, it's essentially the same as the above, except that you also need to know the keys used to encrypt the data.  Sadly, some early implementations simply used a few flash cells to store the key, treated those cells as SLC media (even on MLC drives), and thus due to the destructive power on those cells, it was once again easy to extract the keys, so long as the key wasn't changed many times.

So, encryption is useful, but relies on complicated systems that have to deal with physical materials that rarely (if ever) act in a binary way.  As a result, some information can often be recovered, and this is only based on publicly known techniques...


----------



## Giodude (Mar 27, 2016)

in idiot terms, when something is deleted, it's still there, but the computer says that it's free space.


----------



## Viri (Mar 27, 2016)

#FreeHykem


----------



## WiiUFTW (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys, has anyone done any searching whatsoever? look at Hykem's Page, edit: this is the particular post i'm referring to: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hykems-5-5-iosu-exploit.406150/page-334#post-6038027

His last post says that until everything is done, he isn't logging in. So no raid guys, he's just tired of hearing people constantly complaining so he stopped logging in, not forever.


----------

